# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Honda C50 - Καίει συνέχεια την λάμπα.

## liferange

Γειά σας.
Έχω ένα παπί Honda C50 που πάντα μα πάντα καίει την κεντρική λάμπα απο τα φώτα.(μέχρι στιγμής έχει κάψει 5 λάμπες, δηλαδή όσες φορές έχω ανάψει τα φώτα τώρα τελευταία)
Η λάμπα είναι  6V 25/25W(δεν δουλεύει ταυτόχρονα δηλαδή σύνολο 50W)
Όταν το μετράω με το πολύμετρο σε αυξημένες στροφές φτάνει 22V!!!......καί καίγεται.
Καμία λύση?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ο ανορθωτής σου είναι εντάξει;

----------


## liferange

Αυτό το πράγμα είναι? http://mototrade.gr/osCommerce/image...20c50%206v.jpg Ξέρεις πως μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω αν είναι εντάξει? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ε βασικά αν με νεκρά γκαζώνεις και το φως αυξομειώνεται ΠΟΛΥ σε ένταση, ο ανορθωτής σου έχει πρόβλημα.

κρίνοντας από το ότι βγάζει τόσο μεγάλη τάση που καίει τις λάμπες, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι ο ανορθωτής.

παρατηρείς να μην σου κρατάει ρελαντί καλά;

(ναι, αυτό που μου δείχνεις είναι ένας ανορθωτής, έχουν διάφορα σχήματα, αυτός που μου δείχνεις έχει και την ψύκτρα πάνω του, στο cb500 που είχα, ο ανορθωτής ήταν σα τεράστιο τρανζίστορ)

----------


## liferange

Φίλε αν ήταν αυτό δεν θα καιγόταν και ολα τα υπόλοιπα?Εμένα καίγεται μόνο η μεγάλη λάμπα και τα υπόλοιπα βγάζουν 6V...

μπορώ με κάποιον τρόπο να μετρήσω τον ανορθοτη?

Υ.Γ το ρελαντί δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αν όλα παίρνουν 6V αλλά η λάμπα 22 V δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω  :frown:  ίσως τα υπόλοιπα έχουν ξεχωριστούς ανορθωτές;

----------


## k_palios

Ο ανορθωτης παιδες δυσκολα καιγεται υποψην, κατα 80% θες καινουρια μπαταρια,

----------


## alfadex

22 βολτ είναι παρα πολλά,μετρα μετά το βολαν τι βγάζει ,μετρα πριν τον ανωρθωτη και μετά τον ανορθωτή,με εικασίες δε θα το βρεις,κανε μετρήσεις. Εγω που έχω ένα τσαλέα  μου έκαιγε όλες τις λάμπες συνέχεια και ένας χρυσός ανθρωπος μου είπε να αλλάξω μπαταρία ,αλλαξα και απο τοτε είναι κομπλε

----------


## vasilllis

> Φίλε αν ήταν αυτό δεν θα καιγόταν και ολα τα υπόλοιπα?Εμένα καίγεται μόνο η μεγάλη λάμπα και τα υπόλοιπα βγάζουν 6V...
> 
> μπορώ με κάποιον τρόπο να μετρήσω τον ανορθοτη?
> 
> Υ.Γ το ρελαντί δουλεύει κανονικά



πρεπει να εχεις μπαταρια για να μην καιγεται.
επισης μετρα ταση σε ρελαντι και γκαζι να εισαι 6,8-7v.
αν εισαι ενταξει ψαξε νομιζω εκει που βιδωνει η ποδια μια αντισταση για τα φωτα που εχει.

----------


## stdio

99 τα 100 φταιει η μπαταρια σου, την αλλαζεις και εισαι ενταξη, στο c 50 η μπαταρια παιζει και το ρολο του περιοριστη της τασης

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ναι η μπαταρια ειναι, αλλαξε την και 8α'σαι οκ πιστευω.

----------


## patent61

Δεν νομίζω σε καμιά περίπτωση να είναι ο ανορθωτής. Μαζί με την λάμπα των φώτων θα έπρεπε να σου καίει και την λάμπα πορείας στο πισωφάναρο. Αν δεν σου καίει και το πισωφάναρο μάλλον πρέπει να είναι η μπαταρία. Όταν σου κάψει την λάμπα του φαναριού σου και γκαζώσεις ελαφρά, το φως του πισωφάναρου (πορείας) τι κάνει, δυναμώνει υπερβολικά ή όχι;

----------


## liferange

Δυναμώνει μέχρι ένα λογικό σημείο χωρίς να καίγεται.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα. Ας μας εξηγήσει κάποιος πώς η μπαταρία παίζει το ρόλο του περιοριστή τάσεως. Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο με ακριβώς το ίδια συμπτώματα. Θυμάμαι ότι το πρόβλημα το παρουσίασε μετά από ένα ρεκτιφιέ που είχα κάνει στον κύλινδρο. Τελικά εάν και πιτσιρικάς τότε χωρίς πολλές γνώσεις, τα είχα ψάξει όλα. Στο τέλος έλυσα το πρόβλημα ως εξής. Έβαλα 12βολτη λάμπα εμπρός (για πίσω δεν θυμάμαι έχουν περάσει πάνω από 30 χρόνια). Όταν πάλιωσε εντελώς το έδωσα έναντι πινακίου φακής. Αθάνατα τα άττιμα και μάλιστα με πλατίνες.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλημέρα. Ας μας εξηγήσει κάποιος πώς η μπαταρία παίζει το ρόλο του περιοριστή τάσεως. Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο με ακριβώς το ίδια συμπτώματα. Θυμάμαι ότι το πρόβλημα το παρουσίασε μετά από ένα ρεκτιφιέ που είχα κάνει στον κύλινδρο. Τελικά εάν και πιτσιρικάς τότε χωρίς πολλές γνώσεις, τα είχα ψάξει όλα. Στο τέλος έλυσα το πρόβλημα ως εξής. Έβαλα 12βολτη λάμπα εμπρός (για πίσω δεν θυμάμαι έχουν περάσει πάνω από 30 χρόνια). Όταν πάλιωσε εντελώς το έδωσα έναντι πινακίου φακής. Αθάνατα τα άττιμα και μάλιστα με πλατίνες.



διαβσε εδω τι ακριβως συμβαινει 

<<Για να υπάρξει ροή ρεύματος από μια πηγή προς μια άλλη πρέπει να υπάρχει μεταξύ τους διαφορά δυναμικού, και η ροή γίνετε από την πηγή με τη μεγαλύτερη διαφορά δυναμικού προς την μικρότερη.
Από τη στιγμή που εξισωθεί η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ τους είναι πλέον αδύνατη η μεταφορά ρεύματος. Η γεννήτρια για αυτό το λογο έχει τον αυτόματο τάσεως που βρίσκετε μαζί με τις διόδους ανορθώσεως μέσα στον ανορθωτή.
Δεν υπάρχει και δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος ρεύματος, το ρεύμα ρυθμίζετε μόνο του από τη γεννήτρια, και σταματά μόνο του όταν απέλθει ισορροπία δυναμικού μεταξύ της γεννήτριας και της μπαταρίας.
Δηλαδή… υποθετικό παράδειγμα με τυχαία νούμερα που όμως αντικατροπτιζουν την πραγματικότητα.
Η γεννήτρια είναι σε στροφές που μπορεί να παράγει το μέγιστο ρεύμα της, με μόνη ρύθμιση του αυτόματου τάσης που κρατά σταθερά τα περίπου 13,8V, η μπαταρία είναι λίγο ξελιγωμένη με τάση κάτι λιγότερο από 12V, σε αυτή τη φάση η μπαταρία θα τραβήξει όλο το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει η γεννήτρια, αν δίνει δηλαδή 20Α θα τα τραβήξει και τα 20. Οσο η τάση της μπαταρίας τείνει να εξισωθεί με αυτή της γεννήτριας το ρεύμα φόρτισης θα μειώνετε μόνο του χωρίς την επέμβαση κάποιου μηχανισμού.
Στα 12,5V θα πέσει στα 10-12 Α, στα 13V θα πέσει στα 7-8Α, και στα 13,-14V θα μηδενίσει χωρίς κάποια παρέμβαση κάποιου μηχανισμού.
Ο μόνος λόγος για να βράσει η μπαταρία είναι να βλαφτεί ο αυτόματος τάσεως και να ανεβεί η τάση πάνω από τα 14V, 15-16 ας πούμε, τότε επειδή η μπαταρία λόγω της κατασκευής της δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει αυτή την τάση, και επειδή η γεννήτρια συνεχώς τροφοδοτεί επειδή υπάρχει πλέων συνεχή διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ γεννήτριας και μπαταρίας, τότε η μπαταρία δέχεται συνέχεια ρεύμα υπερφορτώνει και καταστρέφετε μετά από παρατεταμενη χρήση.
Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο σε βλάβη και σε καμιά άλλη περίπτωση.
Εν κατακλείδι και για να τελειώνουμε, η γεννήτρια χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερική βοήθεια μόνο για την ανόρθωση του ρεύματος και για την σταθεροποίηση της τάσεως η ένταση του ρεύματος, πολύ, λίγο, η καθόλου βασίζετε απλά και μόνο στους κανόνες τις φυσικής (της διαφοράς δυναμικού).
Αν δεν της ζητηθεί ρεύμα από κάποιον καταναλωτή δεν παράγει τίποτα, ακόμα και αν την στρουμφισουμε με 100.000 στροφές>>

http://www.mybike.gr/topic/22174-%CE...4%CE%BF%CF%82/

φιλικα

----------


## patent61

> Δυναμώνει μέχρι ένα λογικό σημείο χωρίς να καίγεται.



Λογικά εάν ήταν πρόβλημα ανορθωτή μετά το κάψιμο της μπροστινής λάμπας θα σου έκαιγε και την πίσω. Επειδή όμως η πίσω λάμπα είναι στ 5W υπάρχει μια πολύ μικρή περίπτωση ο ανορθωτής να υπολειτουργεί και να προστατεύεται η πίσω λάμπα. Πάντως το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι η μπαταρία τα έχει παίξει και όχι ο ανορθωτής. Δεν δανείζεσαι μια μπαταρία από ένα φίλο σου να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## liferange

Μια ακόμα σημείωση είναι ότι η μπαταρία φορτίζει οτι ώρα της καπνίσει.

----------


## liferange

Μέτρησα το ρεύμα που πηγαίνει στη μπαταρία και είναι 3V και έχει 2V
Τη μπορεί να φταίει?
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## takisegio

μετρα την εξοδο των πηνιων και πες μας τη ταση εχεις!!!εχεις πελαγωσει

----------


## soulhealer

μέτρησες μπαταρία 3 volt?? με τα καλώδια επάνω?? αν ναι ξεσύνδεσε τα καλώδια και μέτρησε μόνη της την μπαταρία.. αν πάλι σου δείχνει 2-3V άλλαξέ την.. έχει βραχυκυκλώσει στοιχείο..

----------


## themikos

re paidia epidi asxoloume me papia den ginete sta alla na dinei 6v kai ekei 22 se kamia periptosei ektos kai an exete piraksei tin pleksouda apo to mixanaki sas kai exete vali ta kalodia prin apo ton anorthoti revmatos tote nai alla sou exw mia lisi poli efkoli sindese ekei pou sou dinei 6v kai teleiwse to thema sou

δεν επιτρέπονται τα greeklish, παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου και γράψτο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες

----------


## liferange

φίλε τελικά το έλυσα το θέμα.... έβαλα μια 12V λάμπα και είναι τζι-τζι ! :Biggrin: 

έβλεπα την πίσω λάμπα να μην καίγεται, κάτι αφύσικο για το συγκεκριμένο και μου άναβαν τα λαμπάκια  :Σκέψη: 
ξεβιδώνω το καπάκι μετά από πολλές μέρες και ανακαλύπτω ότι εκεί είχε 12v-λάμπα  :Brick wall: 

τώρα αν ήταν πειραγμένο δεν ξέρω να σου πω

----------


## themikos

ti mixanaki itan glx?? I to strogilo to 6volto ???

----------


## liferange

glx το 6v

----------


## bchris

@themikos: Προσπαθησε ν`αποφευγεις τα greekglish μιας και αντιβαινουν στους κανονες του forum.

@jason3296: Με το να βαλεις 12V λαμπα,  ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι  δεν ελυσες το προβλημα ετσι?

----------


## Telis123

Γεια σε ολους και Χρονια Πολλα.
Ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με ενα innova που εχω.
Μου εκανε και μενα τα ιδια ακριβως πραματα που λες.
Εβαλα και εγω λοιπον μια λαμπα 24 V σε ενα ντουι απο παλια μαμα 12V και 
μου δουλεψε, αλλα μολις πηγαινα πανω απο 70 - 75 μου την εκαιγε και αυτη. 
Εβαλα στην αρχη κατι ΟΕΜ ανωρθωτες που ηταν φτηνοι (5-7Ε) αλλα κανενας δεν
μου δουλεψε ουτε για 1 δευτερολεπτο.
Η λυση η μονιμη ηταν οταν εβαλα ενα δικο του μεταχειρισμενο αλλα μαμα, απο 
τοτε μεχρι σημερα μου δουλευει κανονικα οπως και πριν ( με την 12V λαμπα του).
Σου καιει μονο την λαμπα μπροστα γιατι μαλλον και αυτο θα εχει - οπως και το δικο μου -
μια ξεχωριστη εξοδο απο τον ανωρθωτη μονο για την λαμπα μπροστα και αυτη θα σου
εχει καει, η αλλη εξοδος που δινει στην μπαταρια και τα υπολοιπα μου λειτουργουσε 
κανονικα με αποτελεσμα και να φορτιζει η μπαταρια και ολα τα υπολοιπα ηλεκτρικα να ειναι οκ.
Ασε και εγω τι ειχα τραβηξει μεχρι να βρω τι ακριβως φταιει, 4-5 μηνες βιδωνα ξεβινωνα.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγακι.

----------


## liferange

το προβλημα αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο για μενα! http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65457 αυτη ειναι η συνεχεια μπορει και να φτει το μπουζι(λιγο καιρο οταν αλλαχτη ξεκινισε,το παλιο ειχε καμια 10αρια + χρονια)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Αν θυμαμε καλα θα πρεπει να υπρχει μια μεταλικη βατικη αντισταση βιδωμενη στο σασι .Η αυτη ειναι καμενη-κομενη ..η ειναι κομενα τα στοιχεια της μπαταριας.. η  ειναι καπου κομενο το καλωδιο που παει στην μπαταρια απο τον ανορθωτη(η καμενη ασφαλεια)

----------


## pvelectric

Αλλαγή βατικής αντίστασης, θα την δείς κάτω απο την ποδιά στη δεξιά πλευρά όπως κάθεσαι, αλλαγή μπαταρίας, και αλλαγή μάλλον του διακόπτη των φώτων.Κλάσσικο θέμα συντήρησης της αθάνατης πάπιας!Αν και το καλύτερο για μενα ήταν η αλλαγή όλης της πλεξούδας και γενικά ότι μπορεί να αλλαχθεί ακόμα και πλατίνες και ανορθωτές και τα πάντα...είναι ευκαιρία γιατί υπάρχουν τα πάντα απο ανταλλακτικά ακόμα και σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές...και δεν είναι δα σπουδαίο να 'επενδύσεις κάποια χρήματα σε ένα μότο που για 20-25 χρόνια δεν έχει παρουσιάσει καμία βλάβη...και θα το έχεις για μια 10ετία ακόμα...

----------

